# sarafem for pmdd?



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi,Anybody knows anything about this medication, side effects ect.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

All I know is that it is Prozac with a different name.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks lauralee, that's what i thought it was.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I was taking Sarafem, then switched to generic Prozac to save $$. It's the 20 mg dosage, and I am so happy with it. I had severe depression before my periods and I also just had general depression from birth control pills. The Sarafem/Prozac has worked so well for me that I am my old self again. Best of all, I had no PMDD symptoms before my last period. No crabbiness, anger, sorrow and everything else that comes with it.I had no really bad side effects from it, either. Just some mild drowsiness and a loss of appetite the first couple of weeks. I also bruise a little more easily, which is a rarer side effect of the drug. Nothing else to speak of.Let me know if you have any other questions about taking it. It's worth asking your doctor about if you have PMDD.


----------

